# přadlák



## parolearruffate

Veta: V duchu si rikal: Muj fotr je starej přadlák, vole... nebo tak neco, ale pak rekl: Tatinek je vynalezce.

přadlák: krome toho obecniho vyznamu, mohlo to taky znamenat:"clovek, ktery lze"?

Vole: je to docela sproste slovo, ze jo?

Dekuju vam


----------



## funtomas

i thing 
přadlák = spinner, thrower

vole - it's slang for astonishment
for example:
Ty vole, to je dobre!!!


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Věta: V duchu sí říkal: Můj fotr je starej přadlák, vole... nebo tak něco, ale pak řekl: Tatínek je vynálezce.
> 
> I changed the structure of the following sentences:
> 
> přadlák: krome toho obecniho vyznamu, mohlo to taky znamenat:"clovek, ktery lze"?
> 
> Přadlák: mohlo by to kromě obecného významu znamenat "člověk, který lže"?
> 
> Vole: je to docela sproste slovo, ze jo?
> 
> Vole je docela sprosté slovo, že?
> 
> Děkuju vám


Přadlák opravdu znamená spinner. Přiznávám, že ve významu "lhář" jsem to neslyšela, ale je to docela pravděpodobné (consider the English "to spin a yarn", the German "spinnen"). Řekla bych, že to znamená spíše "přehánět", "mít příliš bujnou fantazii".

Vole není vulgarismus. Rozhodně to nemůžeš použít ve slušné společnosti. Je to zhruba na úrovni "dude".

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ja jsem totiž myslela, že vole zní jako docela normalní ve všeobecním jazyku, kluci to hodně použivají jako vsunutí, že? Ale, jako, ty to treba bys nepouživala, anebo?
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Ja jsem totiž myslela, že vole zní jako docela normalní ve všeobecném jazyku, kluci to hodně použ*í*vají jako vsunutí, že? Ale  , jako, ty bys to treba bys nepouž*í*vala (lépe: nepoužila), anebo že/ne?
> Laura


Ano, vole zní v obecném jazyku (bohužel) celkem normálně. Typické filler word (ani nevím, jak tomu říkáme česky, ale vsunutí určitě ne).

Já to neříkám. 

Obecný jazyk - správně
Obecní jazyk - špatně (obecní - comunale, municipale, pertaining to a community)
Všeobecní - neexistuje
Všeobecný jazyk - existuje, ale neznamená to colloquial speech. Když studuješ jazyk, můžeš chodit na kurz obchodní angličtiny, technické angličtiny, všeobecné angličtiny atd.

Jana


----------



## DaleC

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> Vole: je to docela sproste slovo, ze jo?


 
vul (vol-) = il bue. Ty vole! Pozdrav nebo výkrik dobromyslnou nadávkou mezi muži.


----------

